# Wireless Adapter



## Maelstorm (May 21, 2018)

Well, I had a wireless adapter laying around, so I put it in the machine.  The kernel sees it as a rlphy0 but that's the only place that I can find it.  Here's the relevant dmesg.


```
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 9 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
```


```
root@wildfire:/home/dr2867 # sysctl net.wlan.devices
net.wlan.devices:
```

It will not show up in ifconfig, pficonf, or devinfo...  The kernel sees it though so I'm not sure what is going on.  Does there need to be a special driver loaded or something?


----------



## shepper (May 21, 2018)

One of your tags indicates that it is a NetGear device.  It would help to post the Model number and version.  Netgear is infamous for changing chipsets between versions of the same model #.  I would also pipe your dmesg though grep looking for firmware.


----------



## Maelstorm (May 22, 2018)

It is a Netgear device.  Not sure of the model number though.

EDIT:

I pulled the cover of the machine off.  It's in a somewhat inaccessible location, but the model number is WG311T.  It's an older card...probably about 10 years old.  As for dmesg, I'll post the entire log as I'm not sure what to look for.


```
wildfire:/root 3 ### ->dmesg
mptable_probe: MP Config Table has bad signature: \M^T\M-`\M-C
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 04:10:47 UTC 2017
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: AMD Sempron(tm)   2400+ (1662.54-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x681  Family=0x6  Model=0x8  Stepping=1
  Features=0x383fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
  AMD Features=0xc0480800<SYSCALL,MP,MMX+,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
real memory  = 134217728 (128 MB)
avail memory = 66269184 (63 MB)
random: unblocking device.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1662536386 Hz quality 800
taskqgroup_adjust failed cnt: 1 stride: 1 mp_ncpus: 1 smp_started: 0
taskqgroup_adjust failed cnt: 1 stride: 1 mp_ncpus: 1 smp_started: 0
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xc10123d0, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <AWARD AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <SiS 741 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd07f mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff,0xeb000000-0xeb01ffff irq 5 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <SiS 964 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x4000-0x400f at device 2.5 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
sis0: <SiS 900 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xeb103000-0xeb103fff irq 11 at device 4.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on sis0
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 9 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis0: Ethernet address: 00:14:2a:54:65:ad
sis1: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe400-0xe4ff mem 0xeb105000-0xeb105fff irq 10 at device 10.0 on pci0
sis1: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus1: <MII bus> on sis1
nsphyter0: <DP83815 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus1
nsphyter0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis1: Ethernet address: 00:0f:b5:46:99:c2
sis2: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xeb106000-0xeb106fff irq 11 at device 11.0 on pci0
sis2: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus2: <MII bus> on sis2
nsphyter1: <DP83815 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus2
nsphyter1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis2: Ethernet address: 00:0f:b5:44:9f:4b
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usb_needs_explore_all: no devclass
nvme cam probe device init
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST3402111A 3.AAJ> ATA-7 device
ada0: Serial Number 9PF0JVBK
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 38166MB (78165360 512 byte sectors)
ada1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
ada1: <ST3400632A 3.04> ATA-7 device
ada1: Serial Number 5NF0NRMN
ada1: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 381554MB (781422768 512 byte sectors)
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-108 1.10> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number DGDC012091WL
cd0: 66.700MB/s transfers (UDMA4, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
warning: total configured swap (524288 pages) exceeds maximum recommended amount (134176 pages).
warning: increase kern.maxswzone or reduce amount of swap.
sis0: link state changed to UP
sis1: link state changed to DOWN
sis2: link state changed to DOWN
wildfire:/root 4 ### ->
```

Right now, I'm just using the GENERIC kernel.


----------



## shepper (May 22, 2018)

According to wikidevi, it is Atheros based: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_WG311T_v1.  This should be supported.

I would be suspicious of a bad card, bad  pci slot or card not fully seated in the slot.


----------



## Maelstorm (May 22, 2018)

Ok, I'll have to look at it later.


----------



## Maelstorm (May 23, 2018)

Well, it *IS* a version 1 card.  It looks like the card is bad.  I know the PCI slot works.  So at this point, it looks like I am going to have to get a new card.  I didn't want to, but I have no choice now.

Thanks for the help.  It is much appreciated.


----------

